# need help with my touring car



## pancar dude (Aug 9, 2009)

I am looking for tires for my touring car. I need 26mm any offset is fine. just need help finding them. I will be running on a outdoor concrete oval for a speed run. Thanks


----------



## Michael27 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have tires in my pit box you can borrow. Call me @ 814-317-5566


----------

